# Male Rex needs a home in FL



## Avvaa811 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have had rats for a few years and unfortunately I rescued this little guy after I got the others. The other night his companion died of natural reasons and now he's alone and stating to get depressed. I don't want to get anymore rats because Im about to go away to college and I wont have enough time for them. The only solution I can think of is to give him to a loving home. I live in Kissimmee and I'm willing to meet.

Flick is a good boy very affectionate but a touch on the lazy side. He likes watching tv with me and sleeping in my pocket. He knows how to do a few basic tricks like spinning and walking on his hind legs. He loves cranberries and air popped popcorn. He eats most fruits and vegetables but he doesn't like peas. I cant give up his cage but he does have a few toys and hammocks that aren't completely destroyed, he's a big chewer. I do have a carrying case if you don't or if you want another and water bottles.







Flick on my shoulder








Flick with his cage mates (He's on the bottom)


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

He's adorable and I hope you find a home for him!


----------

